# rca directv tivo unit



## JulienPDX (Feb 2, 2004)

the one currently 99 bucks at best buy by RCA

just one question

1) can you install a new hard drive to give you more space?

thanks


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes,
Check http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25 for details on how.


----------



## JulienPDX (Feb 2, 2004)

you have BOTH dbs services? my god you are addicted! :lol: 

thanks for the link!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

JulienPDX said:


> you have BOTH dbs services? my god you are addicted! :lol:
> 
> thanks for the link!


Dish is only for the Superstations since DirecTV absolutely refuses to offer them. And I don't care very much for TWC.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm sliding this thread one forum over to the DirecTV DVR forum. But, yes, it's fairly easy to upgrade the hard drive as long as you have access to a PC.


----------



## JulienPDX (Feb 2, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> Dish is only for the Superstations since DirecTV absolutely refuses to offer them. And I don't care very much for TWC.


superstations?


----------



## steveo70 (Feb 9, 2004)

JulienPDX said:


> superstations?


KTLA,KWGN,WGN,WSBK,WWOR...Dish carries them and Direct doesnt. I have both services but because Direct has the NFL Ticket and MLB and Dish doesn't. I have both for what it used to cost me for cable.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually with DIsh you can pay $5 + $5.99 for the superstations and do not have to sub to other programming, so having both DIRECTV and then superstations on Dish is not that expensive.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I just ditched TWC today. 

I had them for my locals, but I can get them digitally now. Although not in HD yet.


----------

